# Can no longer connect via ethernet (wifi works)



## joshmcdonnell85 (Feb 15, 2012)

- RCA cable modem
- Belkin router
- Computer running Windows Vista

Out of nowhere, I'm no longer able to connect my desktop computer to the internet via ethernet. Using another computer, I've managed to narrow down the problem to my desktop computer. Not sure if it's a setting problem, a problem with the network adapter, or what. I can connect other devices via wifi over the router without a problem. Cables are fine, modem is fine, router is fine.

Here's what happens:

- It seems to connect to the internet only momentarily, but as soon as I try to open a webpage, the internet connection drops (can still connect other devices through the router).

Not really sure what to try....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

sounds like a failing nic.

Post the results of a ipconfig/all for review


----------



## joshmcdonnell85 (Feb 15, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : XXXX-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-0C-AA-FF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2011:224:875d:3e92%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 14 February 2012 19:18:08
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 23 March 2148 03:26:56
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251666843
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-CB-51-A4-00-21-9B-0C-AA-FF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
24.226.1.93
24.226.10.193
24.226.10.194
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{70650CE4-6CA5-4D27-9FC2-1676B0B964D8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK that looks good.
do a ping 192.168.2.1
do a ping yahoo.com

both successful?

if so do a ping yahoo.com -t
this will run it continuously until you do a control C to break out. Run it for awhile to see if you lose the connection.


----------



## joshmcdonnell85 (Feb 15, 2012)

192.168.2.1 is fine. I can access the router setup utility.

Can't ping yahoo.com though. Request times out.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in the dhcp server remove 192.168.2.1 for dns. Only list 24.226.1.93
and try pinging yahoo.com again after a pc reboot.

Router is not forwarding dns requests which can make it seem like you have no internet.


----------



## joshmcdonnell85 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry, how do I access the shop server to make that change?


----------



## joshmcdonnell85 (Feb 15, 2012)

I mean the "dhcp server". Damn autocorrect on my iPhone!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you logon to 192.168.2.1 and edit the dhcp scope.

alternately you could just assign yourself the same ip address, subnet and gateway with dns and see if that works.


----------

